
Ask HN: Tutorial for syncing cameras with recorded audio? - ameyades
There is a method to sync the frames of multiple cameras close together with recorded audio (albeit with a margin of error due to the relatively low speed of sound). Is there any literature on this? I know video editing software probably uses it but I&#x27;d like a deep look at the methodology so I can create an algorithm adjusted for my purposes.
======
vitovito
My understanding is you're looking for landmarks in the audio and then
matching/aligning on those.

Shenidam is open source software which does the whole process, site offline,
GitHub still up:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160309034204/http://shenidam.o...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160309034204/http://shenidam.org/)
and
[https://github.com/stendardo/shenidam](https://github.com/stendardo/shenidam)

A node stream module: [https://github.com/adblockradio/stream-audio-
fingerprint](https://github.com/adblockradio/stream-audio-fingerprint)

Python: [https://github.com/dpwe/audfprint](https://github.com/dpwe/audfprint)

A blog post explaining fingerprinting: [https://willdrevo.com/fingerprinting-
and-audio-recognition-w...](https://willdrevo.com/fingerprinting-and-audio-
recognition-with-python/)

Commercial software: [https://www.redgiant.com/products/shooter-
pluraleyes/](https://www.redgiant.com/products/shooter-pluraleyes/)

------
brudgers
_ith a margin of error due to the relatively low speed of sound_

The typical frequency of video (frames) is ~30Hz. Maybe 24Hz for cinematic
effect. Maybe 240Hz for super slow motion (but then you're not syncing with
sound). 60Hz (sixty frames per second) is probably the upper end of what you
are likely to have sync.

